# Squirrel Hunting Gear



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Some help and would like to hear about what i should carry with me next time i go into the feild to squirrel hunt and what all you other hunters out there carry!


----------



## piperpilot3tk

I prefer to hunt gray squirrel with a scoped .22 rimfire rifle. When hunting them with a shotgun it is hard to get a decent shot on a squirrel after you bag the first one. Squirrels will hide on top of branches or behind tree trunks and usually peek thier head out and watch you, and with the scoped .22 you can simply shoot them in the head.


----------



## ScopinYotes

piperpilot3tk is right, after the first shot with a shotgun it tends to frighten the little critters. Knowing that, I still prefer to use my 12 gauge when hunting them lol. When it comes to gear, I wouldn't say you really need much of anything. There are so many Eastern Fox Squirrels around where I hunt. I just take a stroll through my grandpa's 40 with my 12 gauge and a box of 6 shot and it almost always turns out to be a successful day for me.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Nice pic scopinyotes, so you guys dont think a vest is needed? with a game bag in the back and what are squirrel pelts going for these days?


----------



## ScopinYotes

Well I'm not sure about the pelts. I can't imagine they're worth much. But as far as the vest, I forgot about that. It probably wouldn't hurt to have a vest with a game bag in the back in case you get quite a few of them.


----------



## youngdon

I would definitly want a vest with a game bag.


----------



## bones44

X3 on the vest. Pelts I don't know about but some guys advertise in Fur-Fish&Game about buying tails for fishing lures. I think Mepps used to pay like .35 apiece when I was a kid. I'm sure it's a little more than that now.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

I might get a dove vest, cheap and effective


----------



## Mick105

Pelts aren't worth much at all. A friend of my catches a few each year on accident. He usually puts them up just so he isn't wasting them. He got $1.00 for each this year.

I got this information off Mepps website if anyone is interested:

*For all good quality tails we pay the following:*
*Gray, Fox & Black Squirrel Tails*
16 ¢ each - under 100
19 ¢ each - over 100
21 ¢ each - over 500
22 ¢ each - over 1000


*Red Squirrel Tails (Hair at the base of the tail must be at least 1" long)*
8 ¢ each - under 100
9 ¢ each - over 100
10 ¢ each - over 500
11 ¢ each - over 1000


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

I was considering the mepps option and just enjoying hunting them and then using them for a good cause, scopinyotes what kind of shotgun is that i like it!


----------



## ScopinYotes

It's a Remington 870. My baby


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

What would be the max range you shoot on that baby


----------



## ScopinYotes

Honestly, this is my most recent gun that I have gotten and so I really have no clue as to what it is capable of range wise..yet.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

...yet lol im thinking about getting a browning bps engraved 12 guage not sure the quality of them though


----------



## ScopinYotes

Those are beautiful shotguns. A good friend of mine lives and breathes Browning. He says he wouldn't ever buy anything else.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

They are beautiful, but in the same breath....i have an old old remington 870 wingmaster in 20 guage and i love the way it shoots....But have to try new things!


----------



## youngdon

I have a BPS in camo. It's a nice gun for sure, and i really like the bottom eject. Hulls at my feet and not in the bushes as I always pick them up...I don't reload them but they are litter. The gun shoots great it handles 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 with ease.


----------



## youngdon

And to make it even better, my Wife bought it for me....She said I know you have a couple of rifles already so I thought you might "NEED" this......We won't remind her that i already had 2, although one is a O/U Browning Citori 20ga and the other is the first gun I ever owned from when I was 11, a savage model 67c in 12ga..

Just a reminder to keep the safe door closed when the wife is around.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Im more of a rifle guy but i really enjoy hunting and shooting my shotguns. And i dont do any reloading at all, probably should sometime, but i agree with youngdon i always pick up my brass and shotgun shells, the brass you can scrap if you have a lot of it for some extra money but as of now im saving my empty casings for when i start reloading. LOL keeping the safe door locked up







I like the bottom shell eject idea as well for the ease of picking up the shells


----------



## youngdon

I find it nice for that reason and the fact that I shoot lefty.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

I dont shoot lefty but i know that left handed rifle and shotguns are not as available as right handed and sometimes have to pay more for left handed rifles so i can understand that a boottom ejection gun is nice because it makes it ambidextrious


----------



## bowhunter1

youngdon said:


> Just a reminder to keep the safe door closed when the wife is around.


This is very good advice Don


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

_Agreed, _you might get to have some guns that you already have doubles dont hurt


----------



## kasjb

I use a Marlin stainless model 60SB 22LR, I go out ever once and a while to go get some squirrel meat. I would normally come back with 2-5 squirrels. I don't use a scope, I prob should but I'm killing just as many as my buddy that go's out with me with his 17 (with a scope) and I cant complain. Hope it helps.


----------



## nashoba54

I use both 22LR and SG's depending on the time of the year and what incidental game might be in season. I almost, almost, almost always carry a daypack when I hunt anything. In it, I carry: TP, extra knife & sharpener, length of paracord, camo rain poncho, engineers tape for marking possible spots for deer stand, calling site, etc..., compass, small tarp, roll-up hammock, extra matches & lighter, mouth calls for preds, crow, etc..., camera, binoculars, hatchet, water bottle, sandwhich, candy bars, jerky, & cooking seasonings (may want to cook something I shot). I carry this pack whether I hunt on me & my brother's 54 acres, a 30,000 acre PHA, or a National Forest. I also use a camo mesh bag with drawstring to carry the squirrel, rabbit, etc... that I have shot and tie it to my daypack when I'm walking.


----------



## 220swift

nashoba54 said:


> I use both 22LR and SG's depending on the time of the year and what incidental game might be in season. I almost, almost, almost always carry a daypack when I hunt anything. In it, I carry: TP, extra knife & sharpener, length of paracord, camo rain poncho, engineers tape for marking possible spots for deer stand, calling site, etc..., compass, small tarp, roll-up hammock, extra matches & lighter, mouth calls for preds, crow, etc..., camera, binoculars, hatchet, water bottle, sandwhich, candy bars, jerky, & cooking seasonings (may want to cook something I shot). I carry this pack whether I hunt on me & my brother's 54 acres, a 30,000 acre PHA, or a National Forest. I also use a camo mesh bag with drawstring to carry the squirrel, rabbit, etc... that I have shot and tie it to my daypack when I'm walking.


you carry that much food, I'm going to adopt you as my new hunting partner.........LOL


----------



## nashoba54

220Swift - I like to be prepared in case I am attacked by a sabre-toothed hunger pain.


----------



## 220swift

LMAO.................


----------



## Hellbilly1373

I use a Ruger 10/22 with no scope, Gerber Gator II on my belt, a Haydel's Mr. Squirrel whistle and a homemade cutter call on lanyards, and a daypack containing : Water bottle, power bars, compass and map, flashlight and extra batteries, knife sharpener, tp, hand wipes, para cord, small first aid kit, plastic bag, extra ammo, foam seat pad, gloves and extra hat, and some hand warmers. The stock on the 22 has storage has storage in the forgrip, grip and stock, so I have that loaded with waterproof matches, multi tool, and salt pepper and aluminum foil.


----------



## prairiewolf

Hellbilly, I havent forgotten about a cutter call, I am trying to get caught up on calls and have deer hunting starting soon. I will get one or 2 made.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

prairiewolf said:


> Hellbilly, I havent forgotten about a cutter call, I am trying to get caught up on calls and have deer hunting starting soon. I will get one or 2 made.


Sounds good Ed, lookin forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## ohiohunter88

i use a 17hrm i also take ziplock bags with me and skin them in the woods while they are still warm i use my turkey vest


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Browning lever action 22LR. Scoped with a Leupold for my eyes cant focus on three things at once any more. Head shots or clean misses!! No vest use point of knife cut through webbing on hind foot. Cut green limb about 1/4 inche in diameter about 5 to 6 inches long with a fork on one end sharpen other end and push through hole. Works great except when it turns out to be a great day with lots of squirrels 4 or 5 no problem.


----------



## alclark2

I'd say a guy could use p-cord to rig up holder like the duck hunters use to put them over their shoulders. I just use a ruger 10/22 with a 3-9x scope for headshots only. I like to squirrel hunt because I don't take all the scent free/camo precations. I just go out and slowly stalk though the woods.


----------



## bucksquatch

Ruger 10/22, no scope needed really, with some good CCI Stingers maybe. I don't actually go out to hunt squirrels specifically, but I imagine a grouse hunting vest would be handy, maybe some wal mart bags to toss them in to keep your vest from getting bloody like I did with a grouse I dusted with my 12 gauge.


----------



## christopher

i use a stoeger uplander in 12 guage left barrel has a mod tube the right has a improved cylinder tube


----------



## Alpine Hunter

I use my Ruger 10/22, scoped. I like to hunt squirrel as they are the most common thing to hunt in my neck of the woods. I wouldn't mind having a vest to put them in though.


----------

